# Verkaufe GTA 5 PS3 / Zotac Geforce 650Ti 2GB



## Crysisheld (28. März 2015)

Hallo ich verkaufe GTA5 für die PS3 Wer Interesse hat kann mir gerne schreiben. Dachte so an 24 EUR. 

Schachtel, BluRay, Handbuch und Karte alles noch dabei super Zustand. Gerne schicke ich auch vorher Bilder.

Ausserdem habe ich noch eine Geforce 650Ti von Zotac zu verkaufen. Auch hier kann ich bei Interesse gerne Bilder schicken. Preis hier 60 EUR Bin aber gerne bereit zu verhandeln.


----------

